
Lambda School: students don’t pay until they land a $50k tech job - austenallred
https://venturebeat.com/2018/01/30/lambda-school-where-students-dont-pay-until-they-land-a-50000-tech-job-graduates-its-first-class/
======
sidlls
17% is terrible. Why not just offer a standard kind of loan repayment plan at
reasonable interest rates, or at least put the rate or minimum salary on a
scale pegged to cost of living where the graduate is employed?

